# Help to decide first submission (5 options)



## misamiania (Feb 11, 2011)

So I decided why not! Half the fun of being here is having fun  So I've decided to give it a shot. But I need help deciding which picture to submit.


----------



## misamiania (Feb 11, 2011)

Keep the votes coming!


----------



## BettasAreBomb (Feb 14, 2011)

I like the blue i think VT would be cool


----------



## misamiania (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks! 

Anyone else voting? Come on peeps!


----------



## Irish Dancing Man (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm sorry to say this but i don't really like any of em' but id have to say 3.


----------

